# Macinato - New Build Pics + Chainline Question



## simon.r (4 May 2012)

Not long back from my first ride on this:












My initial reaction is that I like it a lot I ride mainly singlespeed but I've not ridden fixed for years and didn't really get on with it when I did. With the benefit of hindsight it may well have been the bike / set-up I had. No problems on the first ride on this bike, in fact after a few miles I forgot was on a new bike and just enjoyed the ride - always a good sign I think

I've been umming and ahing about different bars, but decided to stick to what I'm used to until I get properly used to riding fixed. Turns out the bars I've fitted are slightly bent anyway, so I'll be off to the garage shortly to decide what to do!

I *may* increase the gearing slightly (currently 44/16), but will get a few miles in before I decide.

The only niggle is the chainline:











The chainring is about 5-10mm further out than the rear cog. Hub is a 120mm OLN On-One, cog is an old one dug out of my spare parts box, chainset is a Lasco and BB is a VP 103mm axle. It works, but I'd like it to be straighter! Any ideas?


----------



## dan_bo (4 May 2012)

deeper cog? ask on-one?

pretty bike by the way.


----------



## simon.r (4 May 2012)

dan_bo said:


> deeper cog? ask on-one?
> 
> pretty bike by the way.


 
Ta. I'd assumed all fixed cogs were about the same depth? Any deeper and I don't think the lock-ring would go on? I'm being a bit cagey because I have an idea what the problem may be, but I want to see if anyone suggests it independently!


----------



## dan_bo (4 May 2012)

you're probably right about the cog dimensions- otherwise be surprised if on-one would supply a wonky bike?! is that what you may or indeed may not be saying?


----------



## simon.r (4 May 2012)

No, it's possible I suppose, but I've had a number of On-Ones over the years and never had any problems, so I doubt it's that. Don't want to make a big deal of it, but I'll not post my thoughts just yet, will wait a while to see any other comments.

(Don't hold your breath, it's not anything very exciting!)


----------



## dan_bo (4 May 2012)

you say that now i've been holding me breath for twenty minutes waiting!


----------



## PpPete (4 May 2012)

Looks like there is A LOT of chainstay clearance. Assuming there is nothing funny about frame or hub, the first thing I'd look at would be whether the BB spindle actually measures the stated (and recommended) 103mm ? If so - start measuring the actual chainline as accurately as possible front and back and see how it compares to the nominal 42 mm for that chainset ?


----------



## dave r (4 May 2012)

Nice looking bike, on the chain line it might be enough to just put the chainring on the inside of the spider instead of the outside, on my Pearson I've got a bb with a 107 spindle when the chainset requires a 103 spindle, I've been running with the chainring on the inside of the spider for about eighteen months now, depending on chainstay clearance I might fit a BB with a 103 spindle when the BB wears out.


----------



## colly (4 May 2012)

Very nice !  Is it steel ?


----------



## simon.r (5 May 2012)

dave r said:


> Nice looking bike, on the chain line it might be enough to just put the chainring on the inside of the spider instead of the outside, on my Pearson I've got a bb with a 107 spindle when the chainset requires a 103 spindle, I've been running with the chainring on the inside of the spider for about eighteen months now, depending on chainstay clearance I might fit a BB with a 103 spindle when the BB wears out.


 
Yes, I think you're right, but the silver spider would be on the outside of the black chainring! It may come to that though.

I've emailed On-One to see what they say, but my guess is that most of the problem is with the cheap chainset and BB. This quote is from http://www.velosolo.co.uk/shopcrank.html:

"_The manufacturers approximate chainline is 42mm with a 103mm BB (please note though that in practise chainline will be an approximation due to variables in BB shells and crank and BB spindle tapers etc so it should only be seen as a guide especially with budget chainsets)._"

The chainset is new, but was bought from a private individual on ebay who said he'd bought it and then decided to use something else. My guess is that he fitted it, realised it wasn't quite right from a chainline point of view and decided to sell it on.


----------



## simon.r (5 May 2012)

colly said:


> Very nice !  Is it steel ?


 
Thanks. Yes. Cold drawn butted 4130 chrome molybdenum to be precise!

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOMC/on_one_macinato_singlespeed_frame


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 May 2012)

shim out the sprocket, costs pennies. try and see if the drive side crank will pull onto the taper a bit more. but personally i'd change the chainset to a stronglight one from on-one c/w bb of 107mm. i've built 2 on-one's and that's the chain line that worked for me.


----------



## MacB (5 May 2012)

Yould could buy a plain black alloy bashguard, I use the ones from SJS, and then use normal chainring bolts for a double placing the chainring on the inside and bashguard on the outside. Keeps the aesthetics the same and also gives a little protection from oil etc.

If you look on my galleries you'll be able to see one fitted.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 May 2012)

Nice bike. Apart from the tyres. If the Lord had meant us to have anything other than black tyres then he'd have something'd or another. Probably.


----------



## dave r (5 May 2012)

simon.r said:


> Yes, I think you're right, but the silver spider would be on the outside of the black chainring! It may come to that though.


Theres nothing wrong with having a silver spider on the outside of a black chainring, mines like that.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (5 May 2012)

The rear chainline is wrong. The centre of the chain should be 18mm from the right dropout for a 120mm hub, that looks MUCH more than 18mm (which is ~2x chain width depending on chain). Need to re-examine how that cog is attached to the hub.


----------



## simon.r (6 May 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice bike. Apart from the tyres. If the Lord had meant us to have anything other than black tyres then he'd have something'd or another. Probably.


 


My first ever none-black tyres. Except some 'butterscotch' something or other that a '96 Proflex Beast came shod with. They were removed after one ride as they had about as much grip as, well, butterscotch.

I quite like the red. I think. You have no idea how long my finger hovered over the 'buy' button before I made the decision to go red rather than black!


----------



## simon.r (6 May 2012)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> The rear chainline is wrong. The centre of the chain should be 18mm from the right dropout for a 120mm hub, that looks MUCH more than 18mm (which is ~2x chain width depending on chain). Need to re-examine how that cog is attached to the hub.


 
It's as near as damn it 18mm:


----------



## Sergeant Pluck (7 May 2012)

I don’t think there is anything wrong at the back. In any case, chain line refers to the distance from the midline of the bike to the centre of the chainring, in the case of single speeds, or the sprocket depending which end you are interested in. The distance from the chain to the dropout is not the measurement to go on (in other words, bikes with the same chainline can have different distances from sprocket to dropout depending on design and set-up).

In your case, the rear chainline is (120/2) - 18 = 42 mm.

If the VP BB is indeed 103 mm and JIS then it should work. So either the wrong BB is in there, or as mentioned above the chainset hasn’t been torqued up properly. I suspect the latter.


----------



## simon.r (15 May 2012)

To conclude this thread:

I am absolutely certain that everything's fitted and torqued up correctly so I can only assume that the BB axle is too long or the tapers on the chainset or BB are not to spec (or a combination of 2 or 3 of these).

Other than an acknowledgement of my email there's been no reply from On-One. I'm disappointed with this. One of the reasons I'm an On-One fan is the fact that I've always had excellent service from them in the past. It's not that many years ago that Brant Richards would have been all over any thread about his bikes like the proverbial rash! Just to stress though, I'm convinced there's nothing wrong with anything On-One have supplied.



MacB said:


> Yould could buy a plain black alloy bashguard, I use the ones from SJS, and then use normal chainring bolts for a double placing the chainring on the inside and bashguard on the outside. Keeps the aesthetics the same and also gives a little protection from oil etc.
> 
> If you look on my galleries you'll be able to see one fitted.


 
Thanks again for this post. I moved the chainring to the inner position and fitted a bashguard:






And the chainline is now pretty much spot on:


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 May 2012)

sorry dude....that looks shoot. do the bike a favour and get the right bb or chainset.


----------



## simon.r (15 May 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> sorry dude....that looks shoot. do the bike a favour and get the right bb or chainset.


 
 It's not ideal but I think it looks OK. At £20 it's a relatively cheap fix, certainly cheaper than a new chainset or cranks and BB.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 May 2012)

bin the goofy trouser guard, that wouldn't even look good on my brompton.


----------



## simon.r (15 May 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> bin the goofy trouser guard, that wouldn't even look good on my brompton.


 
No. Shan't

Just been on the On-One website to look at chainsets and am now really pi**ed off because frame and fork are on offer at £140, which is £60 less than I paid a few weeks ago

I may make it look as goofy as possible in protest! I'm thinking handlebar streamers, wicker basket, multi-coloured chain...


----------



## totallyfixed (15 May 2012)

Sorry to poke my oar in at this late stage, but the spacing looks very wide between the rear dropouts, more like 130mm with an awful lot of clutter bolted on, could be wrong, I frequently am


----------



## simon.r (15 May 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Sorry to poke my oar in at this late stage, but the spacing looks very wide between the rear dropouts, more like 130mm with an awful lot of clutter bolted on, could be wrong, I frequently am


 
Feel free, I wouldn't have posted if I didn't want comments! However, you are indeed wrong on this occasion I've just gone and re-measured it (you had me worried there!) and it's definitely 120mm. The wheels are standard, the only slight oddity is the 'taper-lock' bits - on the outside of the dropouts.


----------



## totallyfixed (15 May 2012)

Just goes to prove your picture taking is far superior to mine! I do echo what most have said though, when the cash is available treat the bike to a new chanset, and get some drops on it .


----------



## mickle (15 May 2012)

Thats a handsome bike is that.


----------



## simon.r (15 May 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Just goes to prove your picture taking is far superior to mine! I do echo what most have said though, when the cash is available treat the bike to a new chanset, and get some drops on it .


 
I _may_ look at a new chainset in due course, but I've spent more than I intended on the bike already. However, I do have a pair of what I think of as old (late 90's) Mavic Cross Max wheels in the garage that I keep thinking about ebaying. I think they're probably now considered 'retro' so they should fetch enough to cover a chainset Hmm...

As I mentioned in the OP, the original bars were slightly bent, so they've been binned and replaced with some cheap flat bars and I've fitted some old Cane-Creek Ergo bar ends. Which probably make the bike look even goofier, but I find them very comfortable. I will have a play with a high-rise stem and drops at some point in the future. Just not yet!


----------



## simon.r (15 May 2012)

mickle said:


> Thats a handsome bike is that.


 
Thank you. And all everyone else can do is moan about the bashguard!


----------



## MacB (16 May 2012)

simon.r said:


> Thank you. And all everyone else can do is moan about the bashguard!


 
I like the bashguard, but then I would....I have two bikes with this setup and both chainset/BB combos have been specced to ensure chainline is optimal in middle spot to allow for an outer bash, I find the look aesthetically pleasing.

As it's not some form of mechanical fail then whether anyone else likes it or not really isn't a concern, or at least only to them


----------

